# santander to sarlat over 7 days



## 119824 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have booked a ferry in July to Santander where we want to take a week to travel up towards Sarlat ,any places we must stay ?? wish to head to the pyrennes then towards toulouse (maybe) but we have not done this part of france before ,any suggestions for when we get off the ferry which is early evening?i read a great article i MMM in the summer where they had done a similar thing but gave the mag away wish to stay away from the main drag as much as possible .family of four 2 boys 17 and 14 ,thanks in advance .


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Papparoach and a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. This site offers a huge depth of expertise and experience appertaining to motorhoming, but it can be addictive! Be warned! :roll: :lol:

You mentioned Santander. Before you continue with your plans, please acquaint yourself with the following link which warned of a very poor attitude by Santander authorities towards motorhomers from ANY country:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467472.html

OK, the original post was August 08. Just a few days ago, I asked for an update which has not yet been forthcoming.

By the way, if you like this site a lot, it would pay you to subscribe, to the tune of a tenner, then you will be able to carry out your own searches using the Google facility at the top of the page. There are many discounts available, so you'd soon recoup that £10! :wink:

Now, Sarlat, a delightful town, walled and pedestrianised. In July, it will be rich in street entertainment. AuntieSandra and I might even bump into you as we're heading that way too! :lol:

Have fun!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you are going to Sarlat and then back to the Pyrenees from Santander are you siure you are using the most appropriate channel crossing? 

From Santander you will be heading North to the Dordogne and then doubling back on yourself if your intention is to eventually get to the Toulouse area.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are going to Sarlat En Caneda ensure you tour the area. Some of the nearby villages are beautiful.

Unfortunately you'll most likely come back home and bore every one with repeated showing of photographs and singing praises of the area.


----------



## 119824 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Unclenorm
I will take you advise on board 
I have already departed with the dosh and land in spain on the 20th of July so will look to head out slightly before stopping 

We have visited the Dordogne many time and we are heading to out favourite site the BelOmbrage in St Cybranet where we will spend a leisurly week before heading up to the tunnel,

if we head out to the pyrennes the toulouse then up towards sarlat ,but hey we like adventure so should we head for biarritz ?any good sites or aires ??? by the way web forum looks great and yes i will subscribe


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again! I've just Googled "motorhomes in Santander" and have come up with this link, which includes a lengthy explanation supposedly from a Spanish motorhomer:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=41907

Scroll down to find Momo.

It makes for interesting reading and also ensures that we will not be going anywhere near the area!! :evil:


----------



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Papparoach.

We sail out to Santander on the 19th from Plymouth,can't wait :lol:

We're off for a week near Noja,Playa Joyel site and then up into France for another week at Labenne.Never done this kind of thing before so I can't give any pointers.

The sites we are going to look like full week bookings.

http://www.playajoyel.com/serviciosing.htm

http://www.sylvamar.fr/camping-landes-uk/campsites-campground.php

If anyone has any bad feedback or reviews on these two sites please don't tell me :roll: :lol:

The only thing I can pass on is the re-assurance from the site near Noja that the police had stopped escorting motorhomes out of town...tbh the quicker I can get from the ferry to the site,set up and crack open a cold one the better :lol: :lol:

cheers
ian
:lol:


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Well it really depends on what you want to pack in.

From Santander, I'd head west towards Santilla del Mar, wonderful ancient town, nice campsite and a half day visit to the cave paintings at Altimara, maybe a day up in the Picos, take the cable car from Fuente De, dare you stand on the balcony at the top. Plus a half day walk in the mountains. Maybe visit Play Joel for a day on a beach. 

Then head east maybe a visit to San Sebastien or Biarritz, old world seaside resorts or instead head up to Mimizan Plage or Gaste for some sand or Archachon & the biggest sand dune.

Then east again towards the Dordogne, maybe a quick visit to a posh chateau for some wine?

I'll leave the Dordogne to you.

We liked the western Pyrenees, admittedly a few years ago but Lourdes is worth a look, and Luz st sauveur with a trip up to Gavarnie and over the Tourmalet used in the tour de France and continue to head east.

Castelnaudray and Carcassonne are interesting too.

Now that I've reread it it should take you about 2weeks to skim the areas mentioned without any time in the Dordogne. 

So a few places to look up in The Rough Guides for some more info and some whittling down.

As you're getting the ferry to Santander, I'd spend more time in Spain and leave some bits in France for another visit

cheers 

alan


----------



## 119824 (Jan 25, 2009)

Alan 
thankyou v much some places to put on a map and head for are brill ,just what i was looking for  

the rough guide book sounds good any particular one to get ?

We can start to put together some dots on a map San Sebastien was poss ible 1st night destination and Biarritz, for a day as well thanks again 
mark


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi mark

Rough Guide to Spain or any Guide book for the Green Coast ie Northen Spain

Rough Guide To France, 

We always use the local library as a start, then buy when we're sure

or if there's a decent bookshop near you, Borders or , can't remember the other one but the bookshops with the easy chairs for a 15 min quick flic thro a couple of guide books with a cup of coffee.

If you're C&CC members the Carefree foreign travel guide has some useful stuff

alan


----------



## 110492 (Mar 10, 2008)

I spent may until November last year full timing in France mainly and spent a lot of time in the south West.

Whilst Lourdes is worth a visit it did seem a mecca for gypsies and was very busy.

Arette st pierre st Martin is well worth a visit it is a ski resort and up until 15 th sept there is a free aire including electricity !!! and some superb walking.

If you are taking the Cote de LAndes that too can be quite busy however Moliets et maa is a pretty place Mimizan, Biscarosse and Arcachon all have aires and more organised sites.

from Bordeaux ( a place to drive through but not stop imho) Yoy have two choices ..easterly into the Dordogne or northely following the coast towards Ile d'oleron Ile de re and La Rochelle.

I am sure whatever route you take you will enjoy it


----------

